# Нужна на ли операция? Или возможно обойтись без?



## Наталек (29 Апр 2016)

Заболела в феврале 2016г., когда появилась боль в пояснице, не могла не согнуться не разогнуться, было сделано 2 укола НПВС, боль отступила и постепенно сошла на нет. НО потом периодически появлялась, отдавала в правую ногу. Около 2х недель заметила слабость в правой ноге, не сказать чтобы сильно, но постоять долго на носочках не могу, появляется слабость и боль. постоянные боли в икроножной мышце справа, "грызущего" характера, при какой то незначительной нагрузке появляется боль от пояснице до стопы. Правда, онемения нет нигде. Было сделано МРТ: Заключение: МР-картина дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, секвестрированная грыжа L5/S1 диска, со сдавлением правого корешка и формированием относительного сагиттального стеноза позвоночного канала на данном уровне. Размер секвестра 1,0*0,6*0,6 см.
Было проведено консервативное лечение, состояние без видимой динамики.
Возможно ли консервативное лечение? или только операция поможет?
Мне всего 25 лет, детей нет.


----------



## La murr (29 Апр 2016)

*Наталек*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Апр 2016)

Какое именно проведено консервативное лечение проведено? покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## Наталек (29 Апр 2016)

Спасибо большое!

дексон 4 мг+калий 10,0+эуфиллин 5,+200,0 физ р-ра №4, мексидол 5,0 в/в стр №10, ксефокам в/в стр №5, мидокалм 1,0 №5, вит.Б12 2,0 в/м№5, нейромидин 1,0 в/м №10, актовегин 5,0 в/в стр №5, Лирика 1т на ночь №14.

снимки


----------

